# overcoat sizing system?



## Bernard Arnest (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi,

I was browsing overcoats on eBay; and it seems that when the seller listed the given size, then the actual dimensions; they did not match! A size 44 might have almost a 50" chest, for example; though I haven't tallied enough data points to observe a clear pattern.
A 44 sport jacket, I assume, has a 44" chest.

Could someone tell me more about sizing?
Perhaps overcoats are deliberately over-sized to accommodate a sport coat underneath, hence the extra girth...?



thanks!
-Bernard Arnest


----------



## TheEdwardian (Oct 8, 2007)

Garments are always a bit bigger than the size on the label. So for example a size 44 jacket is designed to fit someone with a 44inch chest circumference. So the jacket isn't actually skin tight, there needs to be some allowance. How much depends on the closeness of the intended fit of the garment. And yes, an overcoat will have an extra bit to allow for a shirts and jacket to be worn underneath. Best thing to do is measure an existing coat you like the fit of and compare that to the ebay measurements.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

An overcoat is sized to fit "over" a suit or sportcoat. Some folks don't realize this and will purchase an overcoat one size larger than their regular size thinking that they need to do this to make it fit over another jacket. 

I recently noticed that J C Penney put a note to this effect in their catalogue indicating that one should purchase their regular coat size when ordering an overcoat for wear over another coat.

Cruiser


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

A proper overcoat should be made to accommodate the relevant suit underneath.

So if you wear a 36R suit jacket then you should opt for a 36R coat. You shouldn't need to go up a size. The coat should be made for your suit jacket to fit underneath.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

These coat makers have thought about it! and that makes eminent sense. Now, Ebay is an other kettle of fish entirely because sizes are often "guess-timated"


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Generally you should find that suit/jacket size will correspond to size + 2"-4" (eg, a size 40 would be 42"-44" in the chest). For an overcoat you will find another 2"-4" beyond that. Thus a size 40 overcoat should range from 44"-48" in the chest.


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

Yeah but......
I also could make neither heads nor tails of overcoat sizing so I did the only reasonable thing I could think of... I measured an old overcoat. Unfortunately this did not solve the problem. I take a 48L in a suit and some some of the measurements given for a 46 overcoat are plenty big enough. My advice is to go by the measurements. Of course, if you don't have an overcoat to measure you're up the proverbial creek.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Based on recent experience I'm not sure I'd ever buy an overcoat without trying it on. I wear a 42 suit/sports jacket, but recently purchased a 40 overcoat crazy. It fits perfectly over a suit/sport jacket. A 42 was too big.

Buyer beware.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I have two coats, one a car coat in a 36 short (I am a 40 short) that I bought a couple of years ago, the other a 38 short. All of the coats I have brought in from STP were too big at 40 and even at 38. You do have to try on to know for sure.

Good luck.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

clothesboy said:


> I take a 48L in a suit and some some of the measurements given for a 46 overcoat are plenty big enough.


I wear a 48R suit but typically take a 46R overcoat. When it comes to Burberry trenches and balmacaans, I actually size down two sizes and find that a 44R fits me fine.

The moral of the story is: Overcoats tend to be cut big. My rule of thumb on eBay would be to find out what the tag size is, and look for one tag size down from my suitcoat size (or two sizes down in the case of Burberrys).

That said, I find that "British" overcoats besides Burberrys (the ones I own are mostly US-made anyway) are snug even at my real suit size.

Last winter I fell in the love with the Chas. Tyrwhitt covert coat and ordered one in 46 and one in 48--much to my chagrin, they were both too small, and even the 48 wasn't close to being big enough; it was very tight through the shoulders and across the upper back. It was a shame as I loved the fabric and styling. Someday I guess I'll have to have a covert made to measure.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Return to Andy's mainpage and scroll down just past the halfway mark. You will come upon Andy's Tutorials. Included is a forum contributor's most helpful article on measuring jackets for EBAY. In a perfect world a 44R overcaot would fit over a 44R suit. In the real world this MAY happen if you indeed buy everything from L'Armee de Salvation rue Rodeo. An noted, the cut and nation of origin will have an effect on fit. A trachten style coat of boiled wool with open underarms for venting is going to fit differently than a raglan sleeved Harris tweed.


----------



## Cool Cal (Jan 19, 2007)

I would never buy an overcoat without trying it on. If that's just not possible, i'd call the company and ask for measurements. Some coats that are "44" fit like 46s and some coats that are "44" fit like 44.


----------

